# Steampunk RP



## HalfDeadHyena (May 11, 2017)

Heya everybody!

Just hosting a little RP for everybody interested.
The main premise of this RP is that it is set in a steampunk world.
Steampunk basically means that steam is the primary source of energy, but it has sci-fi and fantasy elements. Just google it if you're not too sure.

A few main rules:

No god-modding, everybody hates that.
Keep it SFW.
Don't get too overpowered.
Some things to keep in mind:

Magic and technology is, of course, encouraged. However, don't let the power go to your head, I'll be the judge of what is and isn't allowed.
There will be other RP'ers besides me, and I'm waiting for atleast 3 people, I already have a friend that's willing to.
Feel free to ask anything about the RP, at anytime.
The plot:
_The land Aerius is filled to brim with steam, most cities practically clouded by it. Although most of the cities are very calm, and there's not any crime to be found, a new evil has arisen. It is dormant in a nearby cave, but will arise soon enough. It is now up to the citizens of Aerius, to find and stop this new evil._

Hope to see some you soon!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2017)

More details would be nice


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 11, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> More details would be nice


What more would you like to know?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 11, 2017)

What sort of sci-fi :u

Actually, I'm not Really Feeling It!


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 11, 2017)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What sort of sci-fi :u
> 
> Actually, I'm not Really Feeling It!


Oh, well, thanks for showing up anyway.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> The land Aerius is filled to brim with steam, most cities practically clouded by it. Although most of the cities are very calm, and there's not any crime to be found, a new evil has arisen. It is dormant in a nearby cave, but will arise soon enough. It is now up to the citizens of Aerius, to find and stop this new evil.


Another long day passes, and soon the sun sets down, past the horizon in the distance.
The minotaur shaman stands at the gate of his tribe, then glances at the sky above, as a calm breeze blows through.
He takes a deep breath, then adjusts his clothes, and walks back to the tribe.
The place is rather quiet, until his children are back from the hunt around the forests.
The tribe is situated under a rather tall hill, with walls barricaded around. Two watch-towers stand at the two sides of the gate.
There are about 12 tents set in a circle around a campfire. Deep inside the tribe is a large statue of the minotaur shaman, built by ebony woods.
The minotaur walks to the shrine of himself and looks at it for a while, then chuckles :

- Kids these days...

He then walks off and sits next to the campfire.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 13, 2017)

A few miles away, a certain Jackal was in the woods just in front of the tall hill where the tribe lived.
The certain figure was wearing a long brown coat, and under it a white shirt, along with some brown pants.
He walked barefoot, carrying something which looks like a steampunk-ish sniper rifle on his back. He's carrying a belt which has a pistol holder and a pistol in it as well.
He's also carrying a bag diagonally over his body.
The figure was now almost at village, trying to see how to get in without being impolite.

"How do I even?" He muttered with himself, trying to see how to approach this.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> A few miles away, a certain Jackal was in the woods just in front of the tall hill where the tribe lived.
> The certain figure was wearing a long brown coat, and under it a white shirt, along with some brown pants.
> He walked barefoot, carrying something which looks like a steampunk-ish sniper rifle on his back. He's carrying a belt which has a pistol holder and a pistol in it as well.
> He's also carrying a bag diagonally over his body.
> ...


The minotaur is sitting at the campfire when the jackal comes into his sight, and looks up to see him near the gate.

"Hm ?"

He stands up and readjusts his outfit (only shorts that reach to his knees, a loincloth over it, and some wrist-guards on his arms), then walks towards the gate, until the two are in front of each other, about 2 feet away from each other.

- What's your business here, traveler ?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 13, 2017)

"Hey mate, I came here to discuss something that I recently discovered." 

The jackal says, tugging at his shirt.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "Hey mate, I came here to discuss something that I recently discovered."


The minotaur tilts his head to a side with a smirk on his face when he hears the word "mate", and crosses his arms.

- Alright, I'm all ears. What's on your mind, youngster ?

A hissing sound can be heard close by, until the jackal sees a snake slowly appearing behind the minotaur.
It looks like the snake IS the minotaur's tail, as if some sort of chimera creature in the greek myths.
The snake looks at the jackal and sticks its tongue out while remaining there.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 13, 2017)

"There seems to be something in a cave nearby the city."

The jackal sees the snake pulling out his pistol in a millisecond, aiming at what he assumes is a snake.

"What's that thing?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2017)

- What what--... oh, that.

The snake slowly rises up while staring at the barrel of the jackal's pistol, then hides behind the minotaur. He shrugs :

- That's my tail. Anyway... you mentioned something about a cave in a city ?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 13, 2017)

"Yes, I did."

Trevor said, holstering his pistol.

"It seems something lies dormant within the cave, although I don't know what. But I have a feeling it's something bad."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 13, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "Yes, I did."
> 
> Trevor said, holstering his pistol.
> 
> "It seems something lies dormant within the cave, although I don't know what. But I have a feeling it's something bad."


The minotaur raises his eyebrow when he hears about it, and slightly frowns, not sure if he should trust the stranger at all. He motions his hand to tell the jackal to come inside his tent.
The interior of the minotaur's tent is really simple : just a bed, a table, and a chair. All the other tents are probably the same as well.
The minotaur sits on the bed, as he tells the jackal to take a seat. The snake tail slithers and curls itself around the minotaur, and raises its head up, looking rather attentively.

- Alright, I'm all ears. What do you have to say about it ?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 14, 2017)

"Look, I'm searching for some people who are willing to trek with me to that cave, and stop whatever's inside it." 
Trevor said, adjusting his shirt again.
"You seem like somebody who could help me."
He added.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 14, 2017)

The minotaur stays silent for a short while, then slightly nods.

- Very well, if you so wish...

He then looks out the door of the tent, out of the gate of the tribe, and see someone approaching from a distance.

- My children are home. Alright, if you really need help from a shaman, traveler, let us be swift.

The minotaur puts his staff away and raises his right hand up. The black scales covering his snake tail, his back, arms and legs slowly shift into hard and rough crystals, titanium-black and silver-white in color, matching his horns and hooves..
As the two make their way out of the tribe, the minotaur's "children" arrive at the gate as well. There are 12 of them : 5 wolves, a fox, a deer, a leopard, a vaporeon, a dragon, and 2 angel dragons.

(I *do not* own any of these characters ; they belong to their respective owners on FA, FAF, discord and amino)

All of them are seen wearing simple loincloths, kilts, boots and gauntlets made of animal fur and hides, with simple hunting weapons : knives, axes, spears, and bows-arrows.
The leopard sees the minotaur and rushes at him for an embrace :

- Daddy !

The others also greet him. The deer sees the jackal, and tilts his head :

- Dad, we have a guest here ?

The minotaur summarizes the encounter, and the "danger" at the cave, before leaving with the jackal. Two wolves climb up on the watch-towers at the gate, while the rest get their hunted animals and harvested fruits to the storage.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 14, 2017)

"Say, what's your name? Mine's Trevor, Trevor Solaris."

The jackal said, reaching out a hand towards the minotaur.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 14, 2017)

"Who are you?"

Trevor said as he pulled out his pistol, aiming in the direction the voice was coming from.

"Reveal yourself or you might not be shot." Trevor was still aiming, trying to see if he could get sight on the target.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 14, 2017)

C4theSlime said:


> "Say, what's your name? Mine's Trevor, Trevor Solaris."
> 
> The jackal said, reaching out a hand towards the minotaur.


The minotaur just finishes his answer :

- Jin Lust-Sin--



alor said:


> "Well met strange ones! This one proposes a trade."


The minotaur gets startled, and stands back a bit. A rather aggressive and provoked hiss can be heard close by, as the light shines on and reflects from the crystals on the minotaur's body, as well as his tail : a long snake covered in crystals on its head and back.
The minotaur prepares and holds his staff tight in his hand.

- Who's there ? Show yourrself !


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 14, 2017)

"Reveal yourself right now and I won't shoot you!"

Trevor said, warning the figure that seemed to be very close.
Trevor was now aiming anxiously left and right, trying to get a sight, before he starts shooting.
He takes a deep breath, steadying his aim, now switching for his rifle, instead of trying to shoot with his pistol.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 14, 2017)

Jin halts in his path, and puts his staff on the barrel of Trevor's pistol, pushing it down.

- Hold your fire. Haste makes waste.

He then steps up and looking at the direction of the voice :

- State your business, stranger.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 15, 2017)

Jin raises his eyebrow in curiosity at Triitu's offer for trades, and assumes a more casual stance.

- A merchant, if I'm right... What do you have for trades, then ?

The snake takes a peak from behind him, looking at the new stranger, as it hears the noise.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 15, 2017)

Trevor, a little startled, put away the rifle on his back, sighing.

"What the minotaur said..."

Trevor said, looking the gnoll up and down. "I'm sorry for trying to shoot you." Trevor apologized, giving the gnoll a defeated look for a second, looking at her normally after.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 15, 2017)

The snake lets out a rather cheerful hissing sound when it hears the words "bard" and "songs", and makes its way to Jin's side, now in plain view. It appears to have two horns on its temples.
Jin pets the snake's head (also literally his tail), and chuckles :

- Alright, if you say so, "bard". Tell us what you know of this cave, and in exchange, you can rest at my tribe tonight.

He retells her Trevor's intent to investigate a cave nearby.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 16, 2017)

The minotaur isn't very pleased with the answer, not really sure if she actually means it, or is hiding something. However, he doesn't really mean to question her further, and simply nods.

- We'll continue on our own, then. As for you... uh... bard, you're free to sleep in my camp.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 17, 2017)

"Yeah, thanks bard." Trevor says as he waves passingly, already walking away.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 18, 2017)

alor said:


> Instead of turning to leave towards the tribe compound, Triitu hurried to follow the other two. "This one will perhaps accompany the strange ones on their journey?" she asked, ignoring the fact she had already began walking with the other two. "Not knowing is not good for business," she paused to smile again before adding "And who will tell the story otherwise?"


The minotaur pauses for a few seconds, then looks back at the bard, and nods.

- Alright, you're allowed to go... if you can fight, feel free to give us a hand. If not, I'd suggest you to stay outta our way. Alright ?


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 18, 2017)

"What? Where am I, I just go out for a little walk. Then someone knocks me out, and I end up here."

I said as I wake up, dazed and confused. I stand up, walk over and see a dagger.
"It's not much, but it should protect me for a little while... wait, I hear something, no, someone, I need to hide." I said, fearful of who might come around the corner. Just then three people show up. I try to run, but I trip over a rock and black out.


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (May 18, 2017)

(I assume you're in the forest @Furrygameremopunk, or at least provide some more details. )


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 18, 2017)

(Yes I am in the forest.)


----------



## wildhead_the_fox (May 21, 2017)

((may I join? or am I too late?))


----------



## Vern-the-Fox (Sep 1, 2017)

(Hello, may I join in)


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 1, 2017)

Nah, this died months ago


----------

